# A new baby



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Coming via stork delivery next week, isn't she gorgeous?
Small enough to fit into my Miata's trunk, so I can finally take my projects along and work on them with a group of women I sew with locally.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

She's beautiful


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

OH My..........that's flashy! and Oh, so pretty


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm still liking it. Nice it will fit as a 'take along' machine for your sewing soiree's .

Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that one is beautiful! I'm officially jealous......


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Beee-utiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've never forgotten the first time Angie posted a link here to restored and custom painted featherweights... I didn't think I'd ever have the opportunity to own one though... my hubby is as excited over these as I am... perhaps I can score another one or two!

I dreamed last night of a quilt shop... a rustic one with pine floors and baskets everywhere, with restored and custom painted Featherweights on display and for sale, along with hand crafted teddy bears, vintage style, with heirloom dresses on them. Now that's all I can think about!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ- wonderful - 
I need to come to your shop.

And so, this is cause of me.

I really need to check out getting me one, one day.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, it's all your fault Angie, and I'm so grateful! LOL I agree, you need one too!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oooooo! Beautiful!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Very classy!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh it is indeed a thing of beauty! ALMOST too pretty to use even!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love the machine, but drooling over your quilt shop idea. I'm thinking we all need a field trip to visit CJ and help her get it set up. Wouldn't that be fun.....since we are dreaming.............


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I want one, too! Where do you even begin to locate these.

CJ, She sure is a little dumplin!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What is the color name I love it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This one is coming from here:
http://thefeatherweight221factory.com/1955Cabernet.aspx

The color is Cabernet Wine Kandy  I've seen lots of red ones and liked them, but this color is so much richer and more elegant looking I think!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

claytonpiano said:


> Love the machine, but drooling over your quilt shop idea. I'm thinking we all need a field trip to visit CJ and help her get it set up. Wouldn't that be fun.....since we are dreaming.............


Hey I've always wanted to go to the Ozarks! Count me in!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It might be fun to offer machine sales... only stick with vintage restored Singers and accessories. I wonder if that would appeal to many people? I mean so many would rather spend $400 on a Walmart machine that does it all than $400 on a restored machine that may only straight stitch, or offer just a few decorative features.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, they are a bit pricy. But beautiful.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

But... american made, american restored? That personally makes me happy. Not all of them are american made of course.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> But... american made, american restored? That personally makes me happy. Not all of them are american made of course.


Like that AMERICAN bit a whole lot.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Be still, my heart!

I just showed DH.....and reminded him Christmas is coming!

He said" Where did this idea come from?" "I thought you wanted an Accuquilt."
I replied" I want that, too!"
Hee heee!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, stunning!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, now I am officially jealous and drooling!!!


----------

